# Texas Report- 4/15 - 4/16



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Great read.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

richg99 said:


> Great read.


You been on em? You slime your new sled yet? A friend wants to know Rich..


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

My Texas "new to me" 1756 Lowe tinny has been slimed, but not often enough for this old codger. I'll get out once or twice in the next week and then she gets put up for the Summer. Off to TN and to my other tinny, a 1652 G3. Some big stripers up there, as well as some muskies that I have yet to catch.

I've gone to tinnys due to the oyster reefs in the bay, and the occasional usage crossing larger water on the lakes. So far, I am impressed with the Lowe's ability to float in 5 inches or less. I have a manual jackplate on it. I am thinking of adding a Compression Plate when I get back in November to let me run a bit shallower.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

richg99 said:


> My Texas "new to me" 1756 Lowe tinny has been slimed, but not often enough for this old codger. I'll get out once or twice in the next week and then she gets put up for the Summer. Off to TN and to my other tinny, a 1652 G3. Some big stripers up there, as well as some muskies that I have yet to catch.
> 
> I've gone to tinnys due to the oyster reefs in the bay, and the occasional usage crossing larger water on the lakes. So far, I am impressed with the Lowe's ability to float in 5 inches or less. I have a manual jackplate on it. I am thinking of adding a Compression Plate when I get back in November to let me run a bit shallower.
> View attachment 26870


Whoa - NICE.. Thats what I get for asking.. I remember your old yak posts fish master!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a bad day at all. I thought those HPX Tunnels were rough? Good times again bro!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great report. We toughed out the winds in West G bay on the South shoreline. Water was very clear over the grass and the sand pockets stood out like neon signs. I poled a lot. I mean I poled a lot. Pushed into some deeper water and let the electric push pole do some work. Love that Ulterra iPilot for covering some water. Water temp was 70. Ended up doing some blind casting around some grass beds and drains hoping to find an acorn but no love. At the end of the day it felt great to be on the water again, pushing the boat around the flats with only fly rods and cold Pacificos.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have to get something off of my chest that has been eating at me since yesterday around 1pm...There’s nothing more aggravating than running 20 plus miles to get away from jackasses than having another poling skiff with three guys run their boat within 50 feet of you right after you catch four fish in four casts. I’d like to know who it was because we had been staked out there for twenty minutes and as soon as I start catching fish they crank up the tiller and motor straight for us, stop and look then idle off the other direction right through where we were going to be wading. It was no accident. 
I hope whoever it was is reading this and re-lives the scenario and learns what not to do and I hope others understand what’s not acceptable...
I thought getting older I’d get more but my patience is wearing thin! Next time I’m posting TX numbers on the wall of shame.


----------

